# Polar Lights Captain Action?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I came across this article and was wondering is there any truth to it and if so did they come out with this as a kit and how long was it in the stores?

 *Did You Know?*
Fueled by the popularity of Ideal's Captain Action, Aurora purachsed the rights for a model kit and released one in 1966. Playing Mantis re-issued Captain Action in 1999 but failed to acquire the rights to any of the super-hero lines. Probably the reason for it's demise shortly thereafter.​


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

There was no Polar Lights model kit of Captain Action. Playing Mantis, the former parent company of Polar Lights, did come out with the Captain Action, Dr. Evil, and Kid Action (originally Action Boy) action figures for a couple of years.  They did a very good job with them. You can get a good history by going to Joe Ahearn's CA site: 

http://www.captainactionnow.com. 

He is the one who made the new Moebius Models Captain Action kit.

Cappy D.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

The article is a bit confusing... but what is said is true. AURORA did a model of Captain Action, and... Playing Mantis re-issued the Captain action figure, and the Action Boy figure too. PM also released about a dozen or so dress-up kits for the line (all of which I have) ranging from Lone Ranger, Buck Rogers and including Green Hornet re-do, plus a new Kato to go along with him.

The re-issued line never really seemed to take with many collectors, and PM stopped making new dress-up sets for the line. Then PM went bye-bye.

So the article is correct of the re-issue line, but they are not talking about a re-issue of the model. Our pal Frank did that.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

It was licensing that killed The Captain in '99. No Marvel, No D.C. - whose characters I would imagine accounted for 80% of the original's sales. 

Didn't PM also revive an early 70s "Sports" action figure? Big Bruce or something like that?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Captain Action is making the move on UFO's Lt. Ellis:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Zorro, It was the old Mego Action Jackson that PM tried to revive.But it was in name only, Because it looked nothing like the original,& also failed big time.Mattel made the big jim line during the seventies & early eighties.that sounds like the figure you are talking about and as far as i know, playing mantis never produced him.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Thanks for clearing up the confusion, spock's beard.


Big Jim Action Figure










Action Jackson Action Figure










Andrew Jackson Action Figure


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Zorro said:


> Thanks for clearing up the confusion, spock's beard.
> 
> Andrew Jackson Action Figure


LOL!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)




----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And the hits just keep on coming!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've always wanted a Jackson Pollock Action Figure.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

My only beef with the PM re-issue of our good Captain is that they changed the expression on his face too much, probably just in the way the eyebrows were painted. Makes him look worried, which doesn't lend itself to an action hero.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...probably just worried that the spandex made him look fat...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...probably just worried that the spandex made him look fat...


He was worried about Dr. Evil and his pregnant assistant Midge.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...funny how Midge keeps working herself into threads...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Zorro said:


> He was worried about Dr. Evil and his pregnant assistant Midge.


*LOL!!*

- GJS


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Has anybody taken _Amazing Figure Modeler _up on their challenge to convert Captain Action into another character?

Mark McG.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bought one of the bagged kits to have some fun with...think I'll do it up as myself as CA...people tell me I'm quite a character... 
(preparing to dodge the hail of fruit)


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

_FTTTINNGGG!!!!! _Didn't see that #11 blade coming, did ya? :devil:

Mark McGee, somehow that reminds me...we haven't done a Dremel salute in a while, have we - ?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...ouch...


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> _FTTTINNGGG!!!!! _Didn't see that #11 blade coming, did ya? :devil:
> 
> Mark McGee, somehow that reminds me...we haven't done a Dremel salute in a while, have we - ?


 
Someone get 911 on speed dial and buy out all the first aid kits from every store in the area. *runs and dives into the bomb shelter*


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

As would I. Repeatedly....



=bg= said:


> Captain Action is making the move on UFO's Lt. Ellis:


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Mark McGovern said:


> Has anybody taken _Amazing Figure Modeler _up on their challenge to convert Captain Action into another character?
> 
> Mark McG.


Yesterday.


----------

